# craftsman 11 hp riding mower



## jomo924 (Nov 29, 2010)

i just got a used craftsman riding mower with an 11hp briggs n stratton engine,,,,model number 917254274,,,,,,,when i got it the mower had a bad key switch (key broken in switch) so i started it by jumping solenoid ,,,it ran good,,,so i got a new key switch , plugged in the wires and tried it , it started right up (YAAAAYYYY),,,, when i installed the switch into the dash and tightened the nut the mower wont run now,,,, it seems if the key switch touchs ground the mower stalls if running or wont start if not already running,,, a few of the leads came out of plug during the swap out procedure did i hook up something wrong?????


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

Before rechecking all the wiring, are you sure you got the right switch? The following Sears Parts Direct link shows your switch to be part STD365402

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...7/1509200/00043674/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=


----------



## jomo924 (Nov 29, 2010)

yes sir that is indeed the part number,,, if i hold the key switch in my hand and operate it, it works fine , starts up , runs and will shut off by turning off key BUT when key switch touchs metal(ground) the engine dies


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

This wiring diagram may help. It is not for your tractor, but I believe it is similar.
If your wires got mixed up, the most important thing for it to run and shut off right, is to make sure that the terminal you hook the magneto wire to, doesn't have continuity to the switch casing when the switch is in the run position, and that it does have continuity in the off position. Normally the magneto wire goes to the "M" terminal. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## jomo924 (Nov 29, 2010)

i had the G wire and M wires mixed , i swapped them its fine now,,, where can i get a repair manual? i took of the drive belt today but had to order replacement (was a piece of work getting it off too) now mower is sitting on my patio in pieces LOL


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Searspartsdirect.com has a user manual for your tractor which shows belt routing and etc.

http://www.managemylife.com/mmh/own...0807078?brand_name_search=917254274+CRAFTSMAN


----------



## jomo924 (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks you guys are just awesome,,,happy holidays


----------

